# sleet and snow baby- named him Louie



## TeguLouie (Jul 24, 2011)

my extreme has been in my home for about a week. he has eaten 1 pinkie and a little turkey and eggs. i noticed today thaty he is shedding from his tail up. i have never seen him get into his water and he still flips out when i move to fast. i am doing the t-shirt thing and that is about the only way i can get him out with out freaking him out is to pick the whole t-shirt up and put it in the cage. also the only way he has eaten is if i put it in his cage and just leave it there. he is too busy trying to escape when in his feeding tub. his cage is 83 or so on his cool side and about 105 in his basking spot with humidity in the high 60%. is there anything else i can do to make sure he is a happy and healthy GU? oh yea ad my biggest thing is that if i put his multivitamins on anything he will not touch it. any suggestions would be much appreciated thanks guys

[attachment=2836][attachment=2837][attachment=2838][attachment=2839][attachment=2840][attachment=2841]


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 24, 2011)

My columbian hates the feed box too. Just feed your little guy and take your time. I havnt seen Dozer out for two days. He spends almost the whole day and night burrowed. 


Yours will come around. He doesn't know you and as of now thinks your a eagle or something trying to eat him. Everyone here that has a tegu all say the same thing. I asked the same questions you did.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah don't worry about it my lil gu is skittish as can be, she don't mind the feed box though


----------



## jumper123 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hes gonna be huge! and gorgeous good luck!!!!


----------



## TeguLouie (Jul 24, 2011)

what should i do about him not wanting anything with vitamins on it? im going to be getting the cod liver oil and the beef liver on the first when i get paid. i figured i would start making small meals and freezing them in little bags. alternating between beefliver meals and turkey meals with a pinkie once a week. he isnt really going after the meal worms and im not sure how to feed him crickets in his cage. how would you guys go about feeding him crickets. also any suggestions for his home would be appreciated i think i covered all of his bases though. thanks 

matt


----------



## iLovePanda265 (Jul 24, 2011)

My new tegu also hated the feeding box/tub and would spaz out everytime he was in it, but I found out he doesnt spaz much if at all if he is feeding in a empty 10 gallon aquarium with newspaper on the floor, so I thought I'd let you know this, hope it helps.


----------



## jumper123 (Jul 24, 2011)

i dont feed crickets, but if one of mine has a day when he doesnt want vitamins i put the vitamins inside the turkeymeat balls and they dont have a choice


----------



## reptastic (Jul 24, 2011)

Best way to get a stubborn tegu to take their vitamins is to get some stinky food they love like eggs or liver and mix it well they wont even know its there, nice tegu btw i see people with blizardXsugar, iceXhail even sarge and cream your the first i seen with a snowXsleet


----------



## TeguLouie (Jul 27, 2011)

thank you guys for all your advice and help. what i ended up doing is just putting his turkey in a bag and mixing it all around with the vitamins.

also since he finished his first shed, i gave him a bath last night and i got him to calm down enough to hold for about 45 minutes and also got a few good pictures. ill post them up when i get home. had to do his bath kinda funny. his log is almost completely hollow so he climbs in there, and wont move. well i put his whole log in the tub and put an inch or so of water. after three new tubs of water and about an hour he still hadnt come out so i filled the tub up very slowly until he had to swim out. once he came out though he was just fine with me holding him and petting him. i hope this continues and im able to hold him more. again thank you guys for your help.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 27, 2011)

Your set up looks good. One thing I would change is the placement of the thermometer/hydrometer, unless you have another one. I would move it further down and closer to the basking area. More than likely, there is a difference between where you have it placed and where the tegu basks. 
I mix the multi vitamin in and the tegus don't seem to notice. I'll usually add it to fish, it seems to be stinkier and eaten faster than turkey or chicken. I also wait until feeding time to mix anything into it. If you mix everything in then separate to freeze, you may not be getting enough in each individual meal.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 27, 2011)

Just found out from Bobby Hill, my Baby Cirrus, is Louie's "brother"!!! Would love to see more Snow x Sleet babies! Has anyone seen snow or sleet?! would love to get some pics!


----------



## TeguLouie (Jul 27, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> Your set up looks good. One thing I would change is the placement of the thermometer/hydrometer, unless you have another one. I would move it further down and closer to the basking area. More than likely, there is a difference between where you have it placed and where the tegu basks.
> I mix the multi vitamin in and the tegus don't seem to notice. I'll usually add it to fish, it seems to be stinkier and eaten faster than turkey or chicken. I also wait until feeding time to mix anything into it. If you mix everything in then separate to freeze, you may not be getting enough in each individual meal.



he actually has 3 thermometers in his cage. two are the strip ones in each corner and the thermohumidgraph in the center just for ambiant temp. what i was plannig is getting 1lb of turkey and 1lb of beefliver. pureeing them and mixing in the reccomended amount vitamins ad calcium. by the way the stuff that i got is RepCal. i hope its the good brand. 



Piercedcub32 said:


> Just found out from Bobby Hill, my Baby Cirrus, is Louie's "brother"!!! Would love to see more Snow x Sleet babies! Has anyone seen snow or sleet?! would love to get some pics!



that is great! i was wondering if i would get to see any Gu's from the same clutch as my little guy. man ill tell you he sure is a squirly little guy1 but i love the hell outta him.

have some new pictures of him in his first bath and the first time i got to hold him for longer than about a minute. he liked hi bath but he sure wont swim. if his feet arent touching the tub he keeps trying to climb the sides.

one thig im kinda worried is i disturbed him when he was burrowed today. i thought he was under his hide burrowed and so i moved his sbstrate around and ,come to find out he was by his water bowl and spent a good 10 minutes huffing at me before i was able to get him. then after i held him and put him in the bath again he calmed, but still wouldnt eat today. think he might be an every-other-day Gu.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 28, 2011)

Mine won't eat the turkey everyday, I have tried. You can tell from the skin on the sides of your gu pretty much if he needs to eats or not. If the skin isn't wrinkled or loose and he doesn't eat, I don't worry too much. I'll offer the food later in the day again or wait until the next day. When mine is hungry, he will come to the side of the tank where I sit, and stare at me and scratch the glass LOL, pathetic and adorable at the same time! I haven't tried a bath yet, just lots of misting the tank. mine has gone through one full shed and is starting to shed on his head again today. I tried Pinkies yesterday and he ate 4 and would have kept going if I didn't stop him LOL. Mine hasn't hissed or huffed at me, I posted a video on here a few days ago of me handling him when I was putting him in his feeding tub, he climbs right up on me, its awesome!


----------

